# Meadowhawk



## ozzi9816 (Aug 18, 2015)

So I found this comic called Meadowhawk, which can best be described as so



> This is a comic about dragons.  Modern dragons who, if asked to account for dragon lore, would cluelessly click to the same wikis you or I would for a quick refresher. Dragons for whom words like ‘pillage’, ‘slay’ and ‘burninate’ are the names of faraway concepts, found only in musty histories of dubious accuracy.
> 
> These are dragons who have only been around as long as you or I (so far). They know as much about their Middle Ages forbears as we know about our tribal ancestors. Heck, they -barely- remember a time before the Internet. Their world is ours – one of transit, information, billowing population centers, and complex caffeinated drinks. Their worries are ours – Am I selfish, am I spoiled? Am I a good person? Am I making the Earth better or worse by being here? Who or what am I supposed to be?
> 
> ...


Or tl;dr "Imagine the world but with sentient dragons *in addition to humans* in it" or something to that effect. That "in addition to" is very important, because it means that it's not all dragons, it's a combination of the two, and I love it when comics tackle themes like this, not to mention the theme is rare nowadays. It's a really interesting read and while it has been on hiatus for a while, the creator says she intends to continue it. Tell me what you think, or if you find comics similar to this one in concept, because I love this type of plot!

EDIT: Realised I didn't give a link! Here: http://meadowhawk.net/


----------



## Byrus (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm going on an archive binge right now. I like the toony art style. Shame it hasn't been updated for a while, though. A lot of webcomics just sort of seem to die off.


----------



## ozzi9816 (Aug 19, 2015)

It was actually updated today, and the creator stated it will continue.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 19, 2015)

I feel like I should recommend Skin Deep to you by Kory Bing, it's essentially about  mythical creatures living as disguised humans, but there's some good plot stuff too. The art's pretty shaky in the beginning but it improves a lot, and it's still updating. There's also a bunch of chapters for you to read because it's been going since about 2006.


----------



## ozzi9816 (Aug 19, 2015)

I actually read that too XP

I'm always interested in new webcomics though, so throw a few at me if you want!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 19, 2015)

_you had me at dragons_


----------

